

How young is too young? - When to expose kids to technology? - sagarun
http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2011/01/how-young-is-too-young.html

======
mcritz
While I like the story, and I’m happy for his kids, I worry about a generation
of children raised by Farmville.

Computers for the young, like sugary cereals, should be part of a greater life
expeiernce that includes interacting with friends in person, reading, making
music, and causing trouble.

~~~
icco
I don't know, I'm not too worried. Currently the people in their 20's were
probably raised on video games and they seem to be doing just fine (look at
all of the people starting companies and doing cool stuff). I would argue that
as a parent you can point to many things that are corrupting your children,
and this has been the case since America was founded, if not long before.

Basically, If your kid is playing too much farmville, turn off the internet
and kick them outside. It is as you say, when you are young, you need to
experience everything, even causing trouble.

------
JoeAltmaier
My boys started at age 4. They could type before they could write. Built their
own computers in the 6th grade (probably started late with that).

We used/played with computers Together. They weren't raised by them. First we
sat in front together and played Hugo mystery games. Later we put all the
computers on a round table where we could see one another, play cooperative
games, talk and socialize.

One boy is an Army Ranger. Another is in graduate school CS at CMU. The 3rd is
competing on cello at ASTA nationals.

The computer was an incidental part of their growing up, like the blender or
the car. And TV is lots more corrosive - none of my boys watch TV much, too
boring, you can't interact, plots are moronic and predictable.

Anyway, no there is no 'too young'. Its all in what you do with them.

------
brianjesse
I'm a dad of 2 and 4 year old boys, and a technical co-founder. I gave my kids
a Mac SE with MacPaint and they like opening/saving documents and making
paintings. I figure I'll let them play video games after they've learned to
code some simple games, because then they'll be able to change the game. I've
noticed other people's kids (older 9-10yrs) are "device kids" always with
their nose pointed at some mobile device (gameboy, ipod) i'm trying to avoid
that.

